
Ask HN: What is a problem you face at work? - cdiamand
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m Cory. I run http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oppsdaily.com, a daily email for software devs who want to solve the problems people face at work.<p>The email consists of a super brief interview about a problem you have at work, and the software you wished you had (that you would buy), that could solve the problem.<p>Each day I receive a handful responses from developers who want to learn more, and I connect them to the interviewee.<p>I really want to source some of those interviews from this amazing community.<p>If you are facing a problem that you&#x27;d like to share, please contact me! - cory@oppsdaily.com<p>If you&#x27;re not comfortable being featured in an email, but you would like to share in this thread for the benefit of the HN community, please do! :)
======
cdiamand
Here is an interesting problem I felt might be a bit too niche for the daily
e-mail:

"I am a sewing machine technician.

I would like a database with machine parts organized and connected to numerous
websites so I could click on them and immediately find the least expensive
option. Websites with used parts would also be fine as well.

It would solve my problem by cutting my research and shopping down from hours
to minutes.

I would pay $100 for this for my phone."

------
janci
This is a great idea! I subscribed immediately.

~~~
cdiamand
Awesome! Hope you enjoy it! Also, if you find "daily" to be too many e-mails,
we have a weekly recap option now, so keep that in mind :D

